# pics of our 3D shot today



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

2 in my group missed left...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

heres a downhill hog, about 35 meter long shot...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

a corsican ram protected by some rocks...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

it was an almost 40 meter shot, heres a pic from the stake, putting my binos in front of the camera


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

a downhill black buck. we had lots of uphill, downhill, and hill side shots. i think we only had 2 straight shots in the hole torunament, and those were 45 meter shots


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

downhill standing bear, across a small valley..


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

this was ain intresting shot. a 3 meter racoon. as you can see, many people had already hit the branches in front of this one. i was the only one in my group who got a 10, we had a couple of 8 and a 5..


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

uphill shot on a cougar...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

almost straight down shot from a bridge...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

a strutting turkey behind a tree. the V in the tree was circling the kill zone. i got a 12 on this shot


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

this one is a wide view of the terrain and a group ahead of us. we have a couple of hills, a small valley, and a plateau to make our 3D shots....


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

heres one taken from the club, to the first group. we shot around the hill they are climbing...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

the group is the white dots you can see in the hill. heres the same pic, but with my binos in front of the camera...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

heres a group in the stone brigde, shooting at the badger posted previously...


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures -- Look like some difficult shots. I'd be looking for snakes!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

side hill shot at a deer. check out the clouds in the back, it began raining about 1/2 hour after i took this pic, so i had to put the camera down...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thas all the pics i could take before the rain began. jjgsp, fortunately we, or at least i, didnt see any snakes, but i know of several people, myself included who got bitten by ants :S but yes we have killed some big rattlesnkaes in there.

thanx, and good luck!!


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> Great pictures -- Look like some difficult shots. I'd be looking for snakes!


 AND ARROWS !!


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool!:cocktail:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Very nice! BTW, whats a "meter"? :wink: :tongue:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

looks like some real tough shots


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

hey Pa Jay, it looks tough, but, at least me, i had 3 or 4 Zeros   but i didnt loose a single arrow. those goldtips definitely are tough!! 

and Paul, one yard is equal to .914 meters, so a meter is slightly more than a yard. 90 meters is 99 yards. i live in mexico, so we use the Metric System, not the English system. btw the longest shots were a couple of 50 meter deer and a 50 meter bear, thats about 55 yards. 

good luck!!


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome pics...Glad im shooting here in Kentucky though..Geez.  


I would like to see some more pictures of your next shoot. Looks like a good time by all.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Wow.*

Looks like a great course. Tough Shots!:RockOn:


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Mex3D, as always enjoyed the pics and the recap. Ya'll sure have some rough looking terrain.




Mark


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thanx for the comments, fortunately we have lots of terrain to play with, which makes for some great shots. unfortunately i had to put off the camera because of the rain, there were some other great shots i wanted to take pics of. and the rain made for an intresting tournament also. 

good luck!!


----------



## Larry1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Where is this shoot? Looks like a good one.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

we are located in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico, just 3 hours south of El Paso, Texas. i began inviting abouta month ago, but its too far to most of you. plus i heard many are afraid of mexican authorities. i can tell you i have crossed the border to El Paso with 3 complete archery setups lots of times, and i have never had any problems, but i also understand your fear. unfortunately our authorities suck ukey: i hope some of you could make it to our next shoot.

thanx!


----------



## kirbster (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey, You still shootin that LX you got from me?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

kirbster said:


> Hey, You still shootin that LX you got from me?



yes i am!! =) that was its first 3D tournament, and it performed great. i have been using it for everything but i recently got a Conquest 3, so the LX will be a dedicated 3D bow. if only i could tune the rear piece, the one that holds the release and draws back the bow...:darkbeer: 

good luck!!


----------



## thh058 (Jul 21, 2004)

great pics. looks like an awesome shoot! i bet that shoot would cost me at least 20 bucks in arrows!!!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

lol, some of the shots were definitely not arrow friendly, but that just adds to the fun, knowing that if you miss you will get a mushroomed arrow gives the shot a new sense of emotion. 

good luck!


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Great pics, great creativity setting up the shoot, though it could get costly with all the arrows sticking in limbs and bouncing off rocks. Tough shoot but looks like fun.

Thanks


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

well it was lots of fun. fortunately i didnt had casualties, but 2 in my group lost about 4 arrows each or so. the only "casualty" i can count was that i had to unscrew a tip and give it to a friend who was running out of arrows  we even had to offer him some of our arrows for him to finish in case he ran out of all of his, but fortunately this wasnt necesary.

good luck!!


----------



## gordiky (Feb 27, 2004)

*3D Shot*

hi all there !! im from Chihuahua and i was in that tournament too, great and lot of fun and i want to invite all of you to our next tournament it will be in "La Sierra" its too dificult to me write in english but the loser of Mexican 3d can explain all about this, its our best 3d shot because its in la guerrero city, its a small town in la sierra, its about 2 hrs from Chihuahua hope some can come to shot w/ us. Everyone its welcome here and dont worry about the fuc... authoritys here can solve all the problems w/ a little money jajajaja its a joke you will not have any troubles with.

Let me get some pics our past torunaments there and i will post it, Dany if you have some post please. ( ayudame a traducir esto cabron para invitar a la gente a ver si viene alguien de aqui al torneo sale )

Thank you and sorry about my english


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

gordiky said:


> hi all there !! im from Chihuahua and i was in that tournament too, great and lot of fun and i want to invite all of you to our next tournament it will be in "La Sierra" its too dificult to me write in english but the loser of Mexican 3d can explain all about this, its our best 3d shot because its in la guerrero city, its a small town in la sierra, its about 2 hrs from Chihuahua hope some can come to shot w/ us. Everyone its welcome here and dont worry about the fuc... authoritys here can solve all the problems w/ a little money jajajaja its a joke you will not have any troubles with.
> 
> Let me get some pics our past torunaments there and i will post it, Dany if you have some post please. ( ayudame a traducir esto cabron para invitar a la gente a ver si viene alguien de aqui al torneo sale )
> 
> Thank you and sorry about my english



 im the loser, but since its too difficult for him to write in english i have to translate and explain all the mess he wrote  if at least he could shoot better than me....

anyways, i dont know the date of our next shoot, but ill let you know asap. its actually organized by another club, but they have all our support. this shoot is in the Sierra Madre, in a woody area, not like the desert pictures i posted earlier. its a very nice shoot, because of the scenarios they have, theres a lot of land to play with. 

i know some of you are worried about the authorities, but theres nothing to worry about, i have crossed the border with 3 complete archery setups (mine, my brother's and my dad's). i have crossed a lot of times, to and from Texas, and i have never had a problem. i hope some of you could make it to this shoot, we will postthe info as soon as we get it.

thanx, and good luck!!

btw i dont have pictures Ricardo, so post the ones you have. thanx!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*You guys*

Need to make sure and come shoot the ASA Pro am in Paris, Yexas next year. See 3d at its best. Garantee its worth the trip. It is going to be in April or March.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Need to make sure and come shoot the ASA Pro am in Paris, Yexas next year. See 3d at its best. Garantee its worth the trip. It is going to be in April or March.


thanx, we will definitely keep it in mind. how far is it from El Paso Tx?? we live 3 hours south of El Paso, so it can be a long drive, but inm sure its worth the trip.

thanx!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*It would be a long drive.*



Mexican 3D said:


> thanx, we will definitely keep it in mind. how far is it from El Paso Tx?? we live 3 hours south of El Paso, so it can be a long drive, but inm sure its worth the trip.
> 
> thanx!



We drive eight hours or more often to make these events. Three day event and worth every penny. Shoot right along side some of the best in archery.

Its 11 1/2Hrs from El Paso to Paris. Dang that Texas is big. Load the truck with three or four 3d archers and make the trip.


----------

